# Rooster that won't crow



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Thought it was the heat but it's cool today. He hasn't crowed in a month. His poop always look like this too. Any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

See orange diarrhea or orange poopy threads. I responded in detail to those.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great photo BTW. ......


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

This morning my roosters comb is purple. I read it could be heart failure. Ever seen this?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. Not a good sign. Could be heart or respiratory as they pretty much go together. Might want to make the hard decision if he's not functioning too well. He will have a hard Winter and likely will not live to see Spring. Sorry. :-(


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

It's weird because other than not crowing he doesn't act top sick. He eats drinks and still mates. Thank you for answering my posts.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, chickens being a prey species, will hide their symptoms as long as they can so they aren't picked off by predators as the "weak one". All birds are like that. Cot makes it very hard to treat parrots because you don't see them until they are about dead. Just let him be then if life is still pretty good. But be aware that there is a problem and the clock is ticking. Again sorry. :-(


----------

